# weeding Thermoflex Plus



## cshanks (Jul 16, 2007)

I am cutting some small pocket logos on Thermoflex Plus, when I try to weed them I am pulling the small letters off, I have tried several things but had no luck.
any advice? Maybe a different product would do better I need help!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

the letters should stick back on because of the sticky backing.

When I am weeding small lettering, I usually push the letters down to the backing before pulling. Its really hard to explain sorry. Almost like poking the lettering thru while you pull. Make sense? What comes off when you pull, you can just stick back on.

You could also try increasing the pressure on your cutter blade, that might be an issue.


----------



## sewmuchstuff (Jun 10, 2007)

Thermoflex is the best for small lettering as it has the stickiest transfer sheet. Like Robin said, try increasing your down force. When you are pulling them off, does it seem like they are cut all the way. I use a dentist pick sometimes on small 1/8" lettering. Also if you are used to using a xacto knife, hold it at about 35 degree angle and pick the letters off with the tip. It doesn't hurt anything if you punch thru the transfer sheet. 

Good luck,
Annette


----------



## theory3k (Jun 27, 2007)

if your cutting with a roland or another plotter that maintains its origin point, you can send the paths to cut a second time. 

and a little more blade pressure might help too.


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

You can also try to adjust your blade depth in the holder slightly.


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

hi 
check the blades if they need replacement or force presure........


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

I Used Spectracut 11 If The Letter Is To Small To 1 Cm Height, Try To Change The Fonts If Necessarly Or Increase Downforce A Little. I Have Copcam Cutter And I Have No Problems Cutting Small Letter.


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

and cut at a slower speed so the line can get a clean cut ......


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I use multicut from Jojo paper. It is good price nad has sticky back. Lou


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

I used to intern with a sign company. when they did vinyl with lots of detail, they'd use an xacto knife and cut small sections out at a time rather than peeling the entire negative out. i'd suggest at least trying that. cut a small weeding box around the letters so you can pay special attention to them when you're weeding.

hope that was worth the 15 seconds it took to read!

drew


----------



## Outline Graphics (Oct 14, 2007)

Did your issue ever get resolved?

For smaller stuff in the sign world, believe it or not, a few moments in the freezer helps separate the cut. I'm not sure if this would work with this type of vinyl, but regular sign vinyl it can work wonders. Especially if you're having problems seeing the cuts.


----------



## cybe (Oct 15, 2007)

^ As above -- in sign vinyl at least, if you let it sit around or get cold, the stuff will shrink juuust a little bit. When you've got a complex image cut in white for instance, this method will help you see what you're working with. 

It'll also let you see any imperfections in the cut (offset, for instance)

I just tried Thermoflex Plus for the first time yesterday, and I think it's a pain to weed, personally. I can see the benefit for small letters, though.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think blade pressure is the key with thermoflex. If cut properly you should be able to grip it and rip it. I love this stuff with small letters. Not sure about your cutting production manager but mine offers a weed border ,basic cut around entire design and easy weed which boxes individual words etc within a design.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Thermoflex plus and Multicut from Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto is the easiest stuff I have ever weeded, as David said you should be able to just grip it and rip it.


----------



## cybe (Oct 15, 2007)

For me, I didn't have any trouble with getting a full and proper cut. It's just stuck to the backing incredibly well, almost too much for regular usage in my opinion. I really don't cut tiny letters often enough to choose TFP as my daily material.


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

We use a great little software called SignCutX2 when using Thermoflex. We design in Corel, export into Signcut & place weeding lines where ever we want within the design & then cut from SignCut. With our normal vinyl we cut directly from Corel.


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

Interesting tips on weeding thermoflex, but the problem I have, especailly on small letters with a lot centers to take out, is SEEING them. Got a job which is a lot of script text and trying to see the centers of the letters is very difficult. I'm wondering if a light table would help or do others have some tips.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

mike2468 said:


> Interesting tips on weeding thermoflex, but the problem I have, especailly on small letters with a lot centers to take out, is SEEING them. Got a job which is a lot of script text and trying to see the centers of the letters is very difficult. I'm wondering if a light table would help or do others have some tips.


what we do is print out our design in b/w and go from the printout.


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

mike2468 said:


> I'm wondering if a light table would help or do others have some tips.


I use a regular adjustable-neck table/work lamp and set it where the cuts show up against the reflection of the light, works best for glossy vinyl.


----------



## SpecMat (Mar 15, 2011)

Sometimes when the offset is set wrong on the machine, the corners won't match up exactly and there will be a little tab attached to the matrix. For clean cut corners, make sure that your offset is set properly and you have a blade that is not dull. 

Another thing I've found is that the inside of the blade holder can get dirty and the blade can't rotate as freely as possible. This can cause it to cut inconsistently too. 

I know I was late to the party, but I hope this helps.


----------

